

Do You Still Use Physical Business Cards? - diesellaws
http://diesellaws.com/do-you-still-use-physical-business-cards/

======
blakdawg
My experience is that people hang on to business cards and
correspondence/marketing material for a LONG time - years or decades. My
impression is that most people don't know how, aren't able to, or generally
won't retain digital information that long - so I don't mind spending money on
paper, if it means that person (or their kids) will call me in 3-5-10-20 years
instead of looking for someone else.

Paper and physical things also convey a lot of information - not just their
literal content, but also cultural/social and economic information. When
someone spends a tenth of a cent spamming me with some crappy E-mail, I
notice. And if someone spends $5 or $10 to send me nicely designed marketing
material on nice paper, I notice. I'm not saying that dictates my buying
decision - but I know that I'm willing to spend money on marketing if it's to
the right person who's likely to do business with me, and if I can tell
someone spent real money to reach me or communicate with me, it demonstrates
that they're seriously interested in interacting with me.

Nice materials also suggest permanence/longevity and success - I'm pretty wary
of spending a lot of money with an organization that appears to consist of one
guy with a laptop and a cellphone and a $20/month VPS - because I don't feel
very confident that he'll be there if I need post-purchase support, or I want
to buy another one of whatever he's selling.

If I talked to someone who said "I don't have a business card but if you give
me your e-mail address I'll get in touch" I would suspect that the person
wasn't very committed to their business/profession if they couldn't be
bothered (or couldn't afford) to spend a little money on business cards. It
_would_ make an impression - but not necessarily a favorable one.

~~~
Leynos
Indeed. As a customer, if I want to know how to get in contact with someone at
a later date, the quickest and most convenient way to obtain that information
is still to ask for a business card.

Noting down an email address and making sure you've spelled it properly takes
time, something that is not always available during a brief meeting in a
public space.

What does baffle me is that phone manufacturers have never been able to turn
vcard exchanges into something instantaneous and convenient. There's usually
always some form of handshake that involves navigating convoluted menus, or
else leaving your phone perpetually discoverable and hence open to spamming or
worse (for that reason, many devices don't allow this full stop).

------
pacomerh
I still do and I'm pretty sure they get trashed after, but that's acceptable,
the purpose in my case is to reinforce brand presence and work seriousness,
not exactly to share my info, the client already got my info from the site.

